# Pan-American Roosterfish Tournament



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

*Costa Rica Hosts Pan-American International 
Roosterfish Tournament in November*


There is still time to visit an exotic fishing location, check a roosterfish off your bucket list, represent the United States in international competition and be home for Thanksgiving. The best part is you can write it all off on your taxes at the end of the year.

Roosterfish are an exciting inshore species found only in Pacific coastal waters from Ecuador to Mexico. Known for its bright iridescent hue and seven-comb dorsal fin which can often be seen above the surface, these powerful game fish can exceed 100 pounds. Roosterfish or Nematistius pectoralis are members of the jack family of fishes. They can be caught on bait, lures and flies and are considered the premier inshore game fish of the Pacific coast of Central America. 

The tournament, scheduled for November 16-19, 2018, is a Pan-American Delegation event co-hosted by USA Angling Predator Team, FECOP (Costa Rica’s sport-fishing advocacy group) and Crocodile Bay Resort. The tournament format will be strictly catch and release. Anglers from the United States, Canada, Mexico, Costa Rica, Panama and South America have entered. There are four anglers per team.

For US residents, the $1,500 per person entry fee includes membership to USA Angling, a 501 (c)(3) non-profit organization, one night’s accommodations in San Jose, domestic flights in Costa Rica and all transfers. That entry fee also includes three days at Crocodile Bay Resort with meals, two days of tournament fishing in the Golfo Dulce and surrounding waters with a local captain, fishing license and kick-off/awards dinners.

The Pan-American Delegation, a collection of regional sport-fishing groups, was formed with the goal of promoting the sport as a sanctioned event in the Pan American Games and eventually in the Olympics.

Contestants who do not have full four-person teams will be matched with other anglers from the same country. Costa Rica has already fielded a lady angler team.

For complete tournament details, please visit www.fishcostarica.org 

For general information on transportation, lodging and logistics for the tournament, please contact:

Ben Blegen; [email protected] (612) 232-3703 U.S.

Todd Staley; [email protected] (506) 8826-9658 Costa Rica

Crocodile Bay Resort; www.crocodilebay.com (800) 733-1115 Toll-free US

The Federacion Costarricense de Pesca Turistica (FECOP) is a Costa Rica non-profit group which represents eight sport-fishing associations as well as the National Fishing Club and the Club Amateur de Pesca. FECOP is the Costa Rican representative in the Pan=American Delegation. 

To learn more about FECOP, contact: [email protected] or visit www.fishcostarica.org

###


----------

